# Topguns Coleman Crawdad Conversion "Texas Style"



## topgun15v (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok fellas, as many of you saw I purchased another boat last week. It is a 1995 Coleman Crawdad, and I purchased it from the original owner. It came with an anchor and a 41lb thrust trolling motor for $200. I have to pay another $71.50 to title and register it in my name in Texas. With all that said, the trolling motor did not work and it had tons of old water in the base of it. I got lucky again and found an older Johnson trolling motor for $30 yesterday. I also have a 1989 Johnson 4hp which I will be using primarily. My goal is to create some nice decks which I can fly fish from, but still keep the boat light enough to throw in the back of my Toyota Tacoma truck.

So far, I took out the aluminum back seat and flipped it upside down to be level with the rear boat brace. This I will use as my decking stability under the deck for the rear. I went to HD yesterday and got some house paneling wood which was paneled on 1 side, and it was about 1/4in thick? It was pretty expensive ($25) but it is very light. I also cut down some 1in circular pieces which I will be using as vertical braces for the deck. Being that it is about 122 on my back padio I can only work out there for about 10min then have to come back in for about 1hour to hydrate up. I was hoping this would be only a 1 weekend job, but I think its going to be 2 or 3.... I will keep you posted on my further results and pics as they come along.


----------



## topgun15v (Aug 28, 2011)

I almost forgot to post my 2 motors. I am very picky, and like that they are both Johnson and I am hoping about the same age. 1980s? The trolling motor doesn't say anything other than Johnson.....


----------



## topgun15v (Aug 28, 2011)

These were from yesterday and last night. My neighboors probably hate me, but at least it was only 96 degrees at 930 at night.... Texas heat sucks...

These were basically gutting, cleaning, and taking measurements. I also was able to build the decks front and rear. Next will be the deck posts, deck L brackets, compartments, and carpet.


----------



## topgun15v (Sep 3, 2011)

Yesterday I just got it tagged and titled into my name. $71.50 later... Anyways, I am almost done with her, only have carpeting and a few odds and ends here and there. When it cools down tomorrow I will go outside and take more pics and show everyone! Getting excited, my wife and I are going out in it tomorrow. 

Last night I also drained my lower unit oil from my motor and replaced it with new. I also put new spark plugs and gaped them properly. I got all new fuel and oil mix 50:1. I started it up last night testing it and it started on the 3rd pull! Not bad for a 1989 ehh? Anyways, I will take pics in the water tomorrow.


----------



## Jim (Sep 3, 2011)

so far so good! You going to move the rear seat as far back as it will go? It really gives the guy in the rear allot more room than you think even though it is just a few inches.


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 3, 2011)

topgun15v said:


> ...but at least it was only 96 degrees at 930 at night.... Texas heat sucks...



But at least it's a dry heat... :lol:


----------



## Plane Driver (Sep 5, 2011)

Are you plan on decking the whole boat or just the front and stern?


----------



## topgun15v (Sep 6, 2011)

Nope, just the front small deck and the back with a bigger deck. I finished it last weekend just need to post pics and stuff.


----------



## topgun15v (Sep 9, 2011)

Well below are some pics of the finished product. I only spent about $100 in materials so I thought it was a pretty cheap build. I luckily was able to use most of the aluminum that came with the boat for support, and used a very light plywood board. It is heavy to lift up in my truck by myself, but I can do it. Ideally I would like to get a trailer once I save up more money, but it works just fine for now. Let me know what yall think. I am going for another run tomorrow morning so hopefully the lake will be calm enough.


----------



## james79 (Sep 10, 2011)

Great job top gun =D>


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz (Sep 10, 2011)

What lake, Lavon? That an old GT 125 1974 Suzuki two stroke, 2 cylinder street bike? I had an old 500cc Titan in the early eighties. My first was a TC 100 1973. Now I just have a 2006 DR 650 now. Used to live in Plano from 74 to 92.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=21376


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice job Top Gun! I just saw the extension attached to your hitch reciever....great idea for small boats!!!!! 
Any pictures of the build??? (you don't need a license plate every year, insurance, replace tires, etc) 
Way Cool! ....Jerry

Oh Yea, Congrats on the little Guy!


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz (Sep 10, 2011)

Check out this Crawdad! I was Googling to see what the weight limit was on one and found this.............. =D> 

https://myweb.ecomplanet.com/BARA9232/

https://i486.photobucket.com/albums/rr222/BFPBIG1SR/COLEMAN CRAWDAD/IMG_1336.jpg


----------



## topgun15v (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Yes I actually just got back from Lake Lavon. It was very low and hard to launch today. A few things I noticed while I had it out. 1. I took the GPS and this 4hp only got my friend and I moving at 8.5mph. I thought that would be faster than it actually was, so I was pretty disappointed. 2. I think my fuel pump or carbs are going out. The engine started stalling after a while and would just die out. I pumped the ball and started it back up and it would work again for a bit and then stall. 3. I need a trailer to launch this thing easily, it is very heavy with the motor and ice chest full =) . 

That other Crawdad build I checked out before building mine. I like his, but his green carpet is ugly =P , or I should say just not my style.

Yes, I do have many other pics of the build, I just need to get around to posting them. Sorry.

My bike is a 1973 Suzuki GT 185cc. It only has 1,800 original miles on it. The only problem is it came from FL where I used to live, and gas was left in the tank. Yup you guessed it, a rusted out tank.... I have been saying for over 10 years I am going to rebuild it, just don't have the time or money. I like your bike too.


----------



## Zum (Sep 11, 2011)

I thought you might go alittle faster also.
If your pumping the ball and it's starts going good again,it could be something more simple then your carb.
I'm not saying it isn't your carb but is your gas tank vented good(getting air),could be the ball itself(check valve,they do go bad),bad connection(leaky),fuel filter,pump(can replace the guts)...anyways.
I used to use a homemade 14' boat,I'd throw it in the back of my truck,alot of times I wish I still had it.Trailers are good but you need a place to launch,plus all the fees and upkeep that goes with them.
Simple is easy,alot of times.
Congradulations,to the both of you on your future addition.


----------



## Plane Driver (Sep 16, 2011)

Great job man looks good! 

As a side note I was down in Malakoff visiting family after some training and the wardens were issuing tickets to people trying to put it at the local launch because of the drought so don't get caught haha


----------



## topgun15v (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks, you were right the gas wasnt getting air. I had it sealed tight for the drive in the truck to the lake... Its been a while since I have fished cant you tell :LOL2:


----------



## TNtroller (Sep 18, 2011)

nice build, hope you enjoy it. Looks like her fish was way bigger than yours. LOL. Enjoy it.


----------

